# Kona with his first ribbons (of many I hope)



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job, congratulations!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice work, both of you! He looks handsome in purple.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations! nice ribbons!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good job! Hope you have a great season.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! He is so handsome wearing his ribbons.


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats!! Where are you running your tests?
How old is Kona?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on the passes!!!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jan 12, 2010)

UplandHntr said:


> Congrats!! Where are you running your tests?
> How old is Kona?



Kona will be 2 years old in May.
Currently we are only running tests in the Houston, TX area.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey maybe I'll run into you someday! I'm in Lake Charles, so go to the Houston area all the time


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats! he looks very dapper in purple.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

